# Problems Sending Private Messages



## You little ripper!

I'm having problems sending private messages occasionally.  Has anyone else had this problem?

Charles


----------



## Fernando

Well, I have. I receive too many.

Now seriously, no, I have not.


----------



## You little ripper!

Fernando said:
			
		

> Well, I have. I receive too many.
> 
> Now seriously, no, I have not.


You're a popular boy it would seem.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Charles !

Well the message box capacity is limited to 100 messages. Sometimes the person you are sending a message forgets to empty his message box regularly and thus cannot be reached. 
Could it be a possibility?


----------



## You little ripper!

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Charles !
> 
> Well the message box capacity is limited to 100 messages. Sometimes the person you are sending a message forgets to empty his message box regularly and thus cannot be reached.
> Could it be a possibility?


Bonjour Agnès E,

You could be right, because it only happens occasionally. Thank you for that. I'll ask the person concerned if they have only recently cleared their box next time it happens.

Cheers,
Charles


----------



## Silvia

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Sometimes the person you are sending a message forgets to empty his message box regularly and thus cannot be reached.
> Could it be a possibility?


I guess not, because you get a message back informing you about that. The sender knows when the receiver's box is full.


----------



## You little ripper!

Silvia said:
			
		

> I guess not, because you get a message back informing you about that. The sender knows when the receiver's box is full.


Thanks Silvia,
It must be another problem then. It was happening quite a lot and I emailed Mike and he said that the facilty was being turned off for some reason and he would correct it and it didn't happen for a while. But it happened again this morning. Maybe it was a one off.


----------



## panjandrum

Could you tell us more about what happens when you are having problems sending PMs?


----------



## You little ripper!

I get the log in page when I click to send it.  It only happens occasionally.


----------



## Philippa

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I get the log in page when I click to send it.  It only happens occasionally.


Hi Charles,
To me that sounds like your time in WR has expired so it asks you to log in again before you send it. I think the same thing would happen if you were about to post (rather than PM) and your time had expired. If you tick the 'always remember me' box when you log in then this doesn't seem to happen.
Some related threads to this log out thing:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=22385
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27212
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=44606
Hope this helps!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## You little ripper!

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Charles,
> To me that sounds like your time in WR has expired so it asks you to log in again before you send it. I think the same thing would happen if you were about to post (rather than PM) and your time had expired. If you tick the 'always remember me' box when you log in then this doesn't seem to happen.
> Some related threads to this log out thing:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=22385
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27212
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=44606
> Hope this helps!
> Saludos
> Philippa


Hi Philippa,

I'll try that and see what happens.  The thing is the message was being deleted when I sent it.  Hopefully that won't happen when I tick the Remember Me box.  It also seems to happen early morning when it's about midnight there and I haven't been on for long so I can't understand it.  Anyway I'll see what happens.

Thanks again,
Charles


----------

